# A couple of reasons I quit field training



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jodie... I think this is yet another reason why you should move north. 

Another friend of mine down in Alabama just randomly was sighing about her 4 year old knowing better than go outside barefoot because of all the fireants. 

Fireants and gators.... *shakes head*


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my, I don't blame you. That guy in the second picture looks enormous!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I forget fire ants aren't everywhere. Gators aren't literally in everyone's backyard here, but fire ants sure are! Flip learned at three months old don't sit down in the ant pile. And it only took me wearing flip flops to throw marks once before I learned my lesson.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I understand your frustration!! It is scary!!! Don't we just love the south


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think with pearls he might look cuter !!! lol I would have one of those things in my yard once and then I'd be gone...for good Yikes !!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh Jodie,

You need to come up to CT - you would love the dogs


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Holy moly!!!!! I think a change of scenery is a very wise idea!!!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I was ready to trade in my car when I saw a mouse in it, I freaked out! If I saw a gator coming at me, well let's just say I'd have to use a bit more laundry detergent! No fire ants or gators in Oregon...Just sayin'


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was ready to sell my whole HOUSE when I had a mouse problem a couple of years ago. It's why I now own a house cat when I'm not really crazy about cats. I'll take a gator over a rodent any day!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep, those and the other sweeties we have around (cottonmouths, anyone ?) are also the reason why my retrievers do not swim in the lovely ponds and lakes around here; too many residents that I want to avoid. Sorry it bummed out your field training but better safe than sorry. You might pick it up in winter if the temps drop low enough.

ETA : If I had mice at least I would not have rats. Saw three of them (and a young one) running on the fence in the last two weeks. Time to get the rat box and the rat traps out again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll take the big fallen logs and black sucking mud around here any day over those guys!!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

And I'll live with the snow, and ice!

My friend Sandie just got back from her winter training trip Alabama with all of her client dogs--nasty things were waking up...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't blame you............

A scientist from the NC Aquarium and some NC Wildlife Officers were re-locating an 8-10 Ft. Aligator that weighed around 250 lbs yesterday. It was found in a ditch in a neighborhood not too far from me. The scientist from the Aquarium got bit, non life threatening injuries. The Wildlife Officers were successful in getting the Alligator relocated to a less populated area. 

We have quite a few Alligators in this area, along with Copper heads, fire ants, all kinds of fun critters, non of which I am overly fond of.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I saw that on the news this morning!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

And I worry about water snakes think I'll take a snake any day over one of those!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I saw that on the news this morning!


I was trying to find out how old it was as I can't remember for sure what they said on the news. I think they estimated his age at 65-70. I didn't realize they lived to be that old. 

My inlaws when they were alive lived in a community on Skidaway Island, GA- there were a lot of Alligators there. A few people had three legged dogs thanks to them.

We have sharks here too, don't see them that often, but have had a few people bit over the years at the beaches.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my...I'd rather have snow!


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I had family in south florida near West Palm and I went down there a few times.... uggghhhh I wouldn't walk on the grass... if it didn't have pavement or stone or whatever I didn't walk on it... I had nightmares about the darned ants... 

I am glad people like it in the south but honestly they can have it... I will keep my nice forested NH world any day of the week


----------

